# openresty gmake error



## Freelancecn (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi frends

I prepare install openresty on my FreeBSD 11.1.  

First i use pkg search openresty, It seems no openresty port.

So i from https://openresty.org/download/openresty-1.13.6.1.tar.gz download the file and follow the installation guide https://openresty.org/en/installation.html . I install gmake openssl pcre and with this configure options:




```
./configure --prefix=/usr/local/openresty \
--sbin-path=/usr/local/sbin/openresty\
--conf-path=/usr/local/etc/openresty/openresty.conf \
--pid-path=/var/run/openresty.pid \
--error-log-path=/var/log/openresty/error.log\
--http-log-path=/var/log/openresty/access.log \
--lock-path=/var/lock/openresty.lock \
--with-luajit \
--with-http_gunzip_module\
--with-pcre \
--with-pcre-jit\
--with-http_perl_module \
--with-ld-opt="-Wl,-E" \
--with-http_realip_module \
--with-http_secure_link_module \
--with-http_slice_module \
--with-http_ssl_module \
--with-http_stub_status_module \
--with-http_sub_module \
--with-http_v2_module \
--with-http_addition_module\
--with-http_xslt_module \
--with-http_image_filter_module \
--with-http_geoip_module \
--with-http_dav_module \
--with-http_flv_module \
--with-http_mp4_module \
--with-http_gzip_static_module\
--with-http_auth_request_module \
--with-http_random_index_module \
--with-select_module \
--with-poll_module \
--with-file-aio \
--with-http_degradation_module \
--with-libatomic=/usr/local/lib \
--http-client-body-temp-path=/var/tmp/openresty/client_body \
--http-proxy-temp-path=/var/tmp/openresty/proxy \
--http-fastcgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/openresty/fastcgi \
--http-uwsgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/openresty/uwsgi \
--http-scgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/
```


It's fine. 


```
Configuration summary
  + using system PCRE library
  + using system OpenSSL library
  + using system zlib library
  + using libatomic_ops library: /usr/local/lib

  nginx path prefix: "/usr/local/openresty/nginx"
  nginx binary file: "/usr/local/sbin/openresty"
  nginx modules path: "/usr/local/openresty/nginx/modules"
  nginx configuration prefix: "/usr/local/etc/openresty"
  nginx configuration file: "/usr/local/etc/openresty/openresty.conf"
  nginx pid file: "/var/run/openresty.pid"
  nginx error log file: "/var/log/openresty/error.log"
  nginx http access log file: "/var/log/openresty/access.log"
  nginx http client request body temporary files: "/var/tmp/openresty/client_body"
  nginx http proxy temporary files: "/var/tmp/openresty/proxy"
  nginx http fastcgi temporary files: "/var/tmp/openresty/fastcgi"
  nginx http uwsgi temporary files: "/var/tmp/openresty/uwsgi"
  nginx http scgi temporary files: "/var/tmp/"

cd ../..
Type the following commands to build and install:
    gmake
    gmake install
```

but when i use gmake it's prompt ./configure not found.

```
cd /usr/local/lib \
&& if [ -f Makefile ]; then gmake distclean; fi \
&& ./configure
/bin/sh: ./configure: not found
gmake[2]: *** [objs/Makefile:3181: /usr/local/lib/Makefile] Error 127
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/home/san/openresty-1.13.6.2/build/nginx-1.13.6'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:8: build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/home/san/openresty-1.13.6.2/build/nginx-1.13.6'
gmake: *** [Makefile:8: all] Error 2
```
did i miss something or wrong?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 18, 2018)

You should probably  start by taking a look at this OpenResty port for FreeBSD.

https://github.com/openresty/openresty/tree/master/FreeBSD/www/openresty (outdated)


----------



## Bobi B. (Jun 21, 2018)

OpenResty is available as a build option in www/nginx port: enable LUA, 3rd party lua module.

Few (but not all) of other OpenResty packages are also available as port build options.


----------

